# What would you do to this area?



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

I will be replacing the roof with asphalt shingle , this current setup cause leaking when EPDM starting to fail .I am guessing most likely the EPDM was not stretch long enough on the siding and flashing 


suggestion would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Remove the cornerpost and the bottom three pieces of siding and build a cricket to give that water trap some slope. Then roof back with appropriate flashings and re-install corner post and needed siding.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

2nd that


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

3rd that. For the mess it is , it is a wonder there is not more rot and damage.


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks for the advice , surprisingly there was no leak for the past 25yrs from that area until racoon was playing with it and lift the EPDM up.


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

If it wasn't the high cedar shake prices , I think they are still better choice for air circulation. I would think if it was plywood underneath , it would be rotten already.


----------



## angelbrown (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,
According to the situation your decision is correct, So you need to go with it:thumbup1:


----------



## tonheminck (Jun 8, 2015)

Please take advice from a qualified roofing contractor before you replace the roof.


----------

